# Built By A Girl



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Left alone with an open tool box and cabinet of power tools, and see what happens  
Built the outside aviary with sputnik/ drop traps, installed the doors in the wall with fold down landing boards on inside to make it an optional in/out or drop in only. Used small sized doggie doors with security panel that slides in at night. Made the aviary with a removable divider in center so it can be 2 separate cages or one large cage. The best part... how I hung it on the building all by myself: Built the entire cage on the ground then lifted it up onto the top of the trash can, wheeled it on over to the loft and lag bolted it to the studs 
Quite proud of myself actually  Took me 3 days.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Inside drop down board, already seasoned


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice,very nice. I wish I had your carpentry skills.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Very GOOD.--I like the painting . That "TOPs" it off.
My wife painted ever board before we nailed it -- building the loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Built by a girl and you did a very fine job. I could not build that if you gave me 3 weeks, let alone 3 days.
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location?????????

Girl--Do you travel and build lofts??????????


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

Those are some nice carpentry skills there! Awesome finish product!


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! My location Sky, I am in northern NV, quite a ways from you! As for my carpentry skills...I surprise myself sometimes!  
The trick was draw it out on paper, which took almost 2 days, but had it drawn out to all the exact lengths of wood I needed, so right off the get go I spent half a day just cutting wood and the other half painting it. Whole thing went rather well, without complications. Just broke 1 drill bit and lost 2 more in the cracks of the deck , and a very large blitster on my hand from cutting wire 

This was my last project, about a month ago. I divided my loft with sliding screen doors. And put in a large screen walk door, so I could leave the big solid door open in the day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I can't build anything. I don't need to cause my dad is so amazing at it, LOL. Great job!  Looks really good. Being a girl has nothing to do with it, it's just whether you want to learn how. Most of us don't care too, haha


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

What do you all use to cut your hardware cloth? Everytime I cut the heck out of my hands using a wire cutter. I know there has to be a better way.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

beautiful and elegant loft......keep up the good work


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

beatlemike said:


> What do you all use to cut your hardware cloth? Everytime I cut the heck out of my hands using a wire cutter. I know there has to be a better way.


We use wire cutters. Wear gloves?  Speaking of which, I really need some gardening gloves or something cause when I scrape the loft, it puts blisters on my hands.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

I used basic wire cutters, got a huge blister from it, but no cuts (and didn't wear gloves). I know if you put the wire to be cut on a 2 x 4, then you can slice it with a utility knife. Would have done it that way, except hubby hid that fine tool. I better watch out or next time he might hide the circular saw LOL
Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I've found the best way to cut hardware cloth is to use a pair of tin shears. No problem at all, you can cut right through the hardware cloth in a minute.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Job on the loft!.

If you are cutting a lot of wire a 4 inch grinder with a cutoff wheel is the best that I have found. I bought mine at Harbor Freight for $18. Best Regards, Charlie


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

beatlemike said:


> What do you all use to cut your hardware cloth? Everytime I cut the heck out of my hands using a wire cutter. I know there has to be a better way.


Tinsnip type metal cutters work best. They are like oversize, heavy duty scissors. Get the ones that are designed for straight cuts, and there will be less curl to the hardware cloth as you cut it. I learned the hard way that you must wear gloves. Otherwise the cutoff piece of hardware cloth will rip up the back of your hands. When cutting small amounts, I also use diagonal wire cutters. You just have to cut each wire individually that way. Time consuming, but no hand damage!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Your loft is great!, and Iam so impressed you were brave enough to do it!... Iam a good helper but would not feel confidnet enough to do it myself.... kudos to you!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

@ K braden like your loft but my ???? is are all the pics of the same loft the roof looks different.


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree with zugbug, I just used a grinder with some glasses and it worked like a charm.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> @ K braden like your loft but my ???? is are all the pics of the same loft the roof looks different.


No that is the same loft in all these pics, I have another loft 20' away, but it is not in these pictures.

On the wire, there are no sharp edges because after I made a clean cut on one edge, I went back and cut all the prickly pieces off the other edge so it was smooth too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice job!...


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kbraden- you should be proud of your work. The entire loft looks great. The aviary, sputniks, and screen doors came out as good as any I have seen. Will you be racing or just flying as a hobby? Either way well done and good luck to you and yours.- Nick..


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It doesnt matter whether youre male or female, some folk just have a knack to be able to do certain things, and if interested enough, to do it well.

Having said that, being an ex teacher of technical education, I always found that female pupils ALWAYS took more time & care with projects, were more interested in reasons for doing things certain ways (ie without shortcuts) and ended up with far better results.



kbraden said:


> On the wire, there are no sharp edges because after I made a clean cut on one edge, I went back and cut all the prickly pieces off the other edge so it was smooth too.


Double the work & effort, but ten times better looking finish also 



kbraden said:


> The trick was draw it out on paper, which took almost 2 days, but had it drawn out to all the exact lengths of wood I needed, so right off the get go I spent half a day just cutting wood and the other half painting it. Whole thing went rather well, without complications.


Planning properly always works well.
2 days well spent, would probably have taken a lot longer and wasted time and money correcting alterations otherwise.

Really good nice looking job there.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Kbraden- you should be proud of your work. The entire loft looks great. The aviary, sputniks, and screen doors came out as good as any I have seen. Will you be racing or just flying as a hobby? Either way well done and good luck to you and yours.- Nick..


It is just a hobby here, I have sent birds out to other lofts to race tho. No clubs around here to fly out of. Got my breeders on one side, the white YB are in this new section, and my other OB/ personal fliers are in the other loft.

When I took my SAT's years ago(and I mean years ), I scored high on the mechanical abilities & reasonings


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice job. You can swing my hammer any time.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

You did a very fine job Kathy, better than most here would have done PERIOD


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

grifter said:


> I've found the best way to cut hardware cloth is to use a pair of tin shears. No problem at all, you can cut right through the hardware cloth in a minute.


Yes- that is how I do it as well.

Super nice Loft! Girls Rock!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

GREAT JOB!! I build all my own stuff too...with no building experience, it's fun 
Love the sliding door idea! I use the slanted tin sheers for cutting wire, whips right thru it like cutting paper.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is an excellent build, salute


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Great work

Good luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did an amazing job and should be very proud of it!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

You go girl.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

looks awsome!


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL........ I really love it.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

and it continues... or should I say expands LOL


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Added an extra 8' to make building 16' long x 6' wide. Divided into 4 sections with sliding screen doors. Added 2 ses of box perches, 9 in each set, each with color coded removable board for easy scraping.
Just finished building a deck today, off the end with big door. Will get pics soon.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Used small doggie doors for trap doors in each section. Has locking panel to slide in at night. Also made removable bob trap for when I want them in & not back out  (used bob wires on a 1x1 trim piece & put eye hooks. Above trap door are hooks to slide the bob trap on & off). Made the landing board foldable so it allows the trap door to be a drop trap  and saves on space while moving around inside.
Yep, I put some thought into this


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They say you can do what ever you put your mind to. That is a job very well done, congrats.
Dave


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you! Has taken probably 10x longer than a normal person LOL! Had to utilize items around the yard for the 'extra' hand, like I used the big rolling trash can to hold the wire aviary in place while I screwed it to the building! Just so happened it was the right height, after I put a couple of 2x4 scraps to level it


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice work, good job


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

good job. It looks real nice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I continue to be very impressed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Two thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the sliding screen panels. How are you gonna finish off the floor ?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice!!! :d


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> I like the sliding screen panels. How are you gonna finish off the floor ?


I put about 6 coats of exterior white paint on the floor  It doesn't look white now tho, should have used a sand color


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is super!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Kbraden- you have done a very well thought out, neat, and impressive job. If I were you I would be very proud and you deserve it! Great job-yours in sport- Nick


----------

